# Taking my CPC in May... any advice?



## varmes (Apr 16, 2010)

I am taking my CPC exam in May and I am really worried! I just completed my Medical Billing and Coding classes @ Southwestern College and most of my classmates are'nt taking the test until they get some real world experience. If I pass I will be given the CPC-A until I get 1 year on job experience. Does anyone know if billing but not coding for a physician could be considered toward that experience? But anyways I purchased the practice exams and have been taking those and I think they are really going to help me. Well to everyone else getting ready to take the exam " GOOD LUCK"!!


----------



## mmlego@yahoo.com (Apr 26, 2010)

*Took my 2nd exam in Jan 2010*

Hello!  I took the exam in Dec. and didn't pass and then took again in January 2010 and passed.  I took a course, but never received the course instruction online, so I basically studied on my own.  I completed Contexo Media's bootcamp in late Dec.  That gave me the knowledge I needed to pass the exam.  The biggest piece of advice I can give you is know the Guidelines inside and out.  I not only took Contexo Media's test at the end of the bootcamp, but also purchased AAPC's tests.  They are the closest to the exam.  Good luck.

mmlego@yahoo.com


----------



## varmes (Apr 26, 2010)

mmlego@yahoo.com said:


> Hello!  I took the exam in Dec. and didn't pass and then took again in January 2010 and passed.  I took a course, but never received the course instruction online, so I basically studied on my own.  I completed Contexo Media's bootcamp in late Dec.  That gave me the knowledge I needed to pass the exam.  The biggest piece of advice I can give you is know the Guidelines inside and out.  I not only took Contexo Media's test at the end of the bootcamp, but also purchased AAPC's tests.  They are the closest to the exam.  Good luck.
> 
> mmlego@yahoo.com



Thank you for your advice.. I also purchased the practice exams and have been taking them everday. Thanks for the tip about the guidelines, that has been a problem for me with the practice exams, but I am starting to do very well on them!!


----------

